# Summary of dispensationial and prophecy teachings



## pm (Apr 28, 2009)

As I mentioned in a previous thread, we have this couple at church who tie everything back to dispensationial teaching and prophecy. 

All the different beliefs, (Pre-Trib, Mid-Trid, Post-Trib, Pre-Mil, Post-Mil, Rapture, no Rapture, blah, blah, blah) it makes my head hurt. Is there a brief summary of each of these teaching?


----------



## CNJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Very briefly, to cut to the chase, the millennium will come (*pre*), has come/we are in it (*amil*), or already came (*post*). The *millennium* is only mentioned once in Scripture. Prophecy is in all of Scripture, not just Revelation.

*Historical Premillennialism*--George Ladd's The Blessed Hope and Blomberg and Chung's A Case for Historic Premillennialism: An Alternative to Left Behing Eschatology

*Pretribulation Dispensational Premillennialism*--Popularized by Lindsay's Late Great Planet Earth and Jennings and LaHaye's "Left Behind" books. Dispensational premillennialists say they escape the tribulation with the rapture of believers (pretrib). 

*Amillennialism*--A Case for Amillennialism by Kim Riddlebarger

*Postmilleninalism and Partial Preterism*--see resources on this blog
Millennial Dreams

-----Added 4/28/2009 at 06:21:13 EST-----

Books that can be ordered from Amazon on the four views:

Four Views on the Book of Revelation edited by Gundry and Pate

The Meaning of the Millennium: Four Views edited by Clouse

DVD from NiceneCouncil.com: "The Late Great Planet Church" is an excellent reference on the problems of dispensationalism. The Nicene Council also posts 95 thesis against dispensationalism.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 28, 2009)

Within premillennialism, you find the various rapture positions placing the rapture at various points with respect to the 7-year Tribulation: Pre-trib (classical Dispensational), mid-trib, pre-wrath, and post trib.


----------



## A.J. (Apr 28, 2009)

See Riddleblog - Eschatology Charts (pdf file) for a brief summary of the various eschatological positions.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 28, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> Within premillennialism, you find the various rapture positions placing the rapture at various points with respect to the 7-year Tribulation: Pre-trib (classical Dispensational), mid-trib, pre-wrath, and post trib.



There are even those who believe in numerous raptures during the 7-year tribulation!


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 28, 2009)

CNJ said:


> Very briefly, to cut to the chase, the millennium will come (*pre*), has come/we are in it (*amil*), or already came (*post*). The *millennium* is only mentioned once in Scripture. Prophecy is in all of Scripture, not just Revelation.
> 
> *Historical Pretribulation*--George Ladd's The Blessed Hope and Blomberg and Chung's A Case for Historic Premillennialism: An Alternative to Left Behing Eschatology
> 
> ...



Good job, just to edit a few mistakes.

You can break millennial positions down simply into "Pre-Millennialism" and "Post-millennialism." Pre-millennialism does not just mean that the millennium "will come," but that it will follow the Second Coming. Post-millennialism does not mean that the millennium already came. It simply means that the millennium occurs before the Second Coming. Within this broad understanding of post-millenialism, "amillennialism" takes the entire age from Jesus' ascension (or around there) to the Second Coming to be the "millennium" (obviously not exactly 1000 years.) "Classic" post-millennialism sees the millennium as a distinct future golden age of gospel triumph.

Also, I think you meant "Historic Premillennialism" for the label you typed "Historical Pretribulation." I know it was just a typo, so I won't tell George Ladd.


----------



## CNJ (Apr 28, 2009)

George Ladd passed away, anyway. I love George Ladd's position on the kingdom.


----------

